

How A Mining Monopoly Can Attack Bitcoin - wmf
http://hackingdistributed.com/2014/06/16/how-a-mining-monopoly-can-attack-bitcoin/

======
wmf
This article is a continuation of a lively discussion from the other day:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7890215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7890215)

